# Become a character in my world (Questionnaire)



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Angel>Demigod>Earthling?

(Further questions will be asked based on your reply..this is just for fun.)


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## Ban (May 16, 2017)

I have no idea what you are asking or want us to do. Should I pick a species? Is that it?

And where is the Questionnaire?


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Yes...to pick of the choices provided...Well I wanted it to be more interactive just the first three initially...out of the three that I mentioned, which would you rather be?


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## Nomadica (May 16, 2017)

Um an earthling.


----------



## Ban (May 16, 2017)

Oh ok, you probably should have written that in the OP so people understand what to do. Maybe you can still change the post.


I'd be a Demigod. Lots of power but without the pressure of always having to be wholesome and good like an angel.


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Nomadica said:


> Um an earthling.



Human>Mythical>Animal?


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Banten said:


> Oh ok, you probably should have written that in the OP so people understand what to do. Maybe you can still change the post.
> 
> 
> I'd be a Demigod. Lots of power but without the pressure of always having to be wholesome and good like an angel.



Ok...lol so Elemental>Conceptual>other?


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## Ban (May 16, 2017)

YoShoKenDai The Dragon said:


> Ok...lol so Elemental>Conceptual>other?
> 
> 
> "Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."




Not sure what a conceptual Demigod is, so I'll go for Elemental. Unless other can mean control of time and space then I want to be that. (Kneel before banten the Sandman!)


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Banten said:


> Not sure what a conceptual Demigod is, so I'll go for Elemental. Unless other can mean control of time and space then I want to be that. (Kneel before banten the Sandman!)



Lmfao! Yeah ! Fire>Water>Wind>Ice>Darkness>Energy>Metal>Earth?


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## Nomadica (May 16, 2017)

YoShoKenDai The Dragon said:


> Human>Mythical>Animal?
> 
> 
> "Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."



Mythical...


----------



## Ban (May 16, 2017)

YoShoKenDai The Dragon said:


> Lmfao! Yeah ! Time>Space>Life>Death?
> 
> 
> "Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."




I want to say Time, but that sounds like the type of job in which a lot of people would bother me. "_Oh Banten could you please turn back time so I can tell this and that to him or her"_ 

...So I will pick Space. A little bit more subtle I think.


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Nomadica said:


> Mythical...



House of Bastion>House of Aura?


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## Nomadica (May 16, 2017)

YoShoKenDai The Dragon said:


> House of Bastion>House of Aura?
> 
> 
> "Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."



House of Aura


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Banten said:


> I want to say Time, but that sounds like the type of job in which a lot of people would bother me. "_Oh Banten could you please turn back time so I can tell this and that to him or her"_
> 
> ...So I will pick Space. A little bit more subtle I think.



You Are Banten, Son of Yodai the Deity, You are Jetician who has full control over the concept of Space Born on Jetpakk in the district of Jentar. You exist to balance the Power of Time and to defeat Death, You are a Fo'kai a warrior who lives to keep the world in harmony. 


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Nomadica said:


> House of Aura



Vampire>Ghoul>witch?


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## Nomadica (May 16, 2017)

YoShoKenDai The Dragon said:


> Vampire>Ghoul>witch?
> 
> 
> "Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."



Im'a go with witch


----------



## Ban (May 16, 2017)

YoShoKenDai The Dragon said:


> You Are Banten, Son of Yodai the Deity, You are Jetician who has full control over the concept of Space Born on Jetpakk in the district of Jentar. You exist to balance the Power of Time and to defeat Death, You are a Fo'kai a warrior who lives to keep the world in harmony.
> 
> 
> "Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."



Yeah Get outta here Death! Sick and tired of your shenanigans in my space. 

So is this a one-outcome-for-each-person thing you are going for or can I go again. This was pretty fun actually, I might do a little creative exercise like this as well at some point.


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Nomadica said:


> Im'a go with witch



You are Nomadica the Witch child of Geovah'd The Man Spurned by the humans you use curses to destroy the humans who stole your world from you..due to your close resemblance to them you spy on the humans attacking them whilst they lie unaware . You will reclaim the world you've lost


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## Nomadica (May 16, 2017)

I shall rule my world once again!


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

You can do it again


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Banten said:


> Yeah Get outta here Death! Sick and tired of your shenanigans in my space.
> 
> So is this a one-outcome-for-each-person thing you are going for or can I go again. This was pretty fun actually, I might do a little creative exercise like this as well at some point.



And thank you!!!!


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## Ban (May 16, 2017)

YoShoKenDai The Dragon said:


> You can do it again
> 
> 
> "Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."



Cool,  Angel it is this time then. With feathery wings I shall do..stuff


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

Armored>Blessed>Winged?


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## Ban (May 16, 2017)

YoShoKenDai The Dragon said:


> Armored>Blessed>Winged?
> 
> 
> "Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."




I promised myself to do stuff with my wings, so I'll stick to that.

Winged


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 16, 2017)

You are an Angel, A grey blood born with wings to grace the heavens and talons and a weapon..to bring it down. Son of Arkhanithies you're destined to protect The Earth you ally with no Earthling your duty is clear, your will unwavering. You live to protect the earth at all costs from any that seek to do her harm.


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 17, 2017)

Angel for me, then.


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 17, 2017)

Armored>Blessed>Winged


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 17, 2017)

Blessed, I guess.


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 17, 2017)

You are Chrystalline a Litainian child of Arkhanithies, a Silver Blood,". You wield sacred arcane abilities that are unmatched throughout the Triverse! You have been integrated into Austian society and work with them to protect their world...you fight alongside them against the Demons that threaten the Triverse! You are protectors, and your righteous fury knows no bounds!   


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## YoShoKenDai The Dragon (May 17, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> Blessed, I guess.



I'm sorry for the late reply...work was a bit hectic ...:/


"Secondly, there was YoShoKenDai the Dragon, who was ambitious and powerful."


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (May 17, 2017)

^No worries.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Aug 31, 2020)

YoShoKenDai The Dragon said:


> Angel>Demigod>Earthling?
> 
> (Further questions will be asked based on your reply..this is just for fun.)
> 
> ...



Then, Dark Lord Pie, a vile dragon in human flesh.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Sep 1, 2020)

Dark Lord Thomas Pie said:


> Then, Dark Lord Pie, a vile dragon in human flesh.


Sorry, I misinterpreted it.
 Demigod


----------

